# GoldenEar Technology Triton Two+ Tower Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A defining audio moment can sear itself into one’s collective memory like the taste of a flavorful food. It can’t be shaken and the desire to experience it again can be downright maddening. I had such a moment, last fall, after entering GoldenEar Technology’s demo room at CEDIA 2015. Sandy Gross, GoldenEar’s founder and former co-founder of Polk Audio and Definitive Technology, was proudly sitting to the side as his Invisa HTR 7000 speakers and a single Super Sub XXL were delivering a superb Atmos driven demo, all (save for the sub) singing from the ceiling above. Following a brief Q&A, Gross switched to a two-channel demonstration of GoldenEar’s flagship Triton One and the room immediately became engulfed with luscious sound. My “moment” came as Pink Floyd’s _The Wall_ washed over my ears with a textured sonic attack that dropped my jaw to the floor. I’d never heard the song’s bass-line delivered with such accuracy and punch, imaging was off the charts, and vocal definition was purely electric.

I’d heard GoldenEar’s seductive sound before, but that demo made me want to hear it again, badly. This time, however, I wanted to hear it on my home turf.


*Click Here To Read The Full Speaker Review*


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great review, sir! GoldenEar seems to be pretty universally liked among reviewers. I will be replacing my home theater system when we (eventually) figure out our housing arrangements, and GoldenEar is definitely on the audition list (probably the Triton 5 for me though) along with a handful of others.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you! 

Definitely stick GoldenEar on your short list....gear is the real deal.

Are you looking for a total surround package or just a front-end?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll likely be selling my ultra surround system to my dad once he gets into a new home and does his own theater. 

Golden ear is on my list. I really like the Triton Two+ but I'm more of a passive speaker user so will likely end up with the Triton Fives


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would imagine that the flavor of GoldenEar's sound is still present up and down the chain of Triton Towers - although I've never heard the 5's myself. Obviously bass characteristics will change if using / not using active drivers within the speakers... As you guys move closer to demo, remember this thread and come back and let us know your impressions! Will be very curious to read them...

The great news is that GE gives you a solid product series to target. Always good to have one known entity in your back pocket ;-)


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Todd.

How interesting it would be for that set of speakers to be reviewed by sound recording engineer working on "Dark side of the Moon" recording. What he would say about sound quality and sound stage coming out of GoldenEar speakers?

Kind regards
Zoran


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It would be interesting, indeed. The Tritons are a neutral speaker, so I'd assume they'd say the sound was on par with what was intended. But, you raise a good point... The ears of the mixing artists would be the ultimate judge of true neutrality. ;-).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

FYI. Me jealous.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Great review Todd. I have not heard the Triton 2+ but I do own the Triton Ones. I suspect they are very similar. I have owned the Ones for a year & really like them. Best speakers I have owned to date. One day I would like to have a dedicated 2 channel listening room to appreciate them even more.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Definitely stick GoldenEar on your short list....gear is the real deal.
> 
> Are you looking for a total surround package or just a front-end?


I intend to replace everything I own, going from 5.1 to 7.1.4 Atmos and from 50" RPTV to front projection and UHD capability. I've been running my current system for over 8 years, and there are a couple of aspects of the speaker system that make it prohibitively expensive to expand to more channels. Plus I'd like to try something else. Looking forward to it, but waiting until we move before I do it. Finding the right house has proved to be a challenge for quite some time now unfortunately.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

bkeeler10 said:


> I intend to replace everything I own, going from 5.1 to 7.1.4 Atmos and from 50" RPTV to front projection and UHD capability. I've been running my current system for over 8 years, and there are a couple of aspects of the speaker system that make it prohibitively expensive to expand to more channels. Plus I'd like to try something else. Looking forward to it, but waiting until we move before I do it. Finding the right house has proved to be a challenge for quite some time now unfortunately.




My intensions are also to replace everything. Not sure I'll be able to sell atmos to my wife. I've already taken the WAF to the limit for this room. If I can do a dedicated room someday it's a no brainer. When I do get there, GE is on my very short list to replace my current speakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_Andersen (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey I have just bought a pair of Triton two+ and I think the sound is very thin and without body. Even Noah Jones sounds bad.
My old speakers is just so much better.

I dont understand it, I have good equipment. Marantz AV8805 and Emotiva XPA-5 gen2. Music is streaming from TIDAL.

My room is OK with carpet, curtains and some absorbers.

Does the speakers needs intensiv break in? the manual says 40-60 hours, but I am having a hard time believing that the sound can ever changes so much that I will like them (-:


----------



## Martin_Andersen (Dec 4, 2012)

Shame on me!!! I forgot to turn on the power for the left speaker :surprise:

There was sound and stereo, but the sound was just bad. But hey it was very late.

Not the voices just needs some more body and warmth. Hope that the break in can help on that


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

Martin_Andersen said:


> Shame on me!!! I forgot to turn on the power for the left speaker :surprise:
> 
> There was sound and stereo, but the sound was just bad. But hey it was very late.
> 
> Not the voices just needs some more body and warmth. Hope that the break in can help on that


I saw a pair FS on AVS recently and considered upgrading my set up.

How are you liking these now?


----------



## G618 (Sep 14, 2019)

Endgame speakers


----------

